# Tachometer reading under zero



## Michael 4200 (Jul 16, 2019)

I took my cluster off to clean behind the clear plastic because it needed it bad. I know you're not supposed to touch the needles but it ended up happening on accident. Now my tachometer faces down well below zero while off and sits at zero while on and warmed up. I had moved it back to zero before I put the cluster back together but it's dropped back down. I tried moving it while the car is on and that worked for a bit but after a few times of shutting the car off it dropped back down again after removing the key. Anyone else ever have this problem or have an idea on fixing it? Is it possible to remove the needle completely and reinstall at zero? There's no stop pin so it's free to just keep dropping. This is my first post so please don't be afraid to recommend any changes to it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I believe the needles are driven by stepper motors and you may have damaged one. It is possible to replace them if you have a bit of an electronics background or you can send it to a repair shop. I'll see if I can find the links I posted in the past about this.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It may be the needle just has to be removed and re-seated where it should go.


----------



## Michael 4200 (Jul 16, 2019)

I may have fixed it but only time will tell. It has a forced stop point and that where it would come to rest under zero. I went ahead and rotated it further so that the stop point is at zero instead of close to 6 o'clock. Now it can't go any further and reads accurately. Hooked up my odbii and used the app just to make sure and it's dead on. Still does the full sweep from 0-8 like it should also. Idk how this happened with just a slight nudge when I removed the clear plastic though lol. I'll update as I drive it more. The needle still tries to drop when I turn the car off but it can't. Also tries when I insert the key sometimes. I have a feeling the motor may eventually wear out but I'm not gonna worry about that right now. Is the needle ever supposed to move down below zero? I never noticed it before. The speedo moves a little in the same way but I never noticed it doing that before either. Does anyone elses do that?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep us posted.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

The engine's running backwards!!!

lol, jk. Keep us informed


----------



## Michael 4200 (Jul 16, 2019)

RichLo1 said:


> The engine's running backwards!!!
> 
> lol, jk. Keep us informed


 LMAOOOOOO ??


----------



## Michael 4200 (Jul 16, 2019)

It's definitely working right again! Took a trip to the next town over with my odbii running on my phone next to the tach and it's still dead on. That was a rough couple days with no tach driving this silent 6spd by feel. I mean it's muscle memory at this point with my car anyway but I still didn't like it.


----------

